# General > Music >  Looking for live rock music/bands  in the highlands

## Tenecious G

Hi,
Putting a shout out for El Supremo who presents the Friday Rock Show on Caithness FM (102.5 FM). 

If you have a live event coming up in the Highlands and would like a 'shout out' on the Friday Rock show drop El Supremo a line at studio@caithnessfm.co.uk or send us a message on the 'El Supremo on the wireless' Facebook page. 

If you have a Facebook page for your event send us a message through the Facebook page and we will hook up and post it on the El Supremo Page.

If you are happy to travel to the studio on a Friday night to play live on the wireless again get in touch El Supremo would like to give you an opportunity live on the Caithness Local Radio.

if you want to share the 'craic' about rock of all flavours, get in touch.

----------

